# Tips plz + I'll draw your Mayor or OC!



## samsquared (Aug 1, 2014)

Spoiler: old tips request



I drew and coloured this today:





And I know I can definitely improve it, especially in the colouring aspect, but I really... am not sure where to focus first. Please help! Tell me what's wrong with it!
(UPDATED VERS.)



Okay so, I'm requesting critique on two newer pieces now. The avatar to your left is the first (I have another thread floating around about it, but you can relocate those criticisms here since this thread is active again to my surprise) and the other is 




Nothing really stood out to me in particular on this one (pls disregard the sign) but the eyes are kinda big and... hmmmm...

And while I'm here, if you want to help me practice, give me draw requests for your mayors/ocs~
I will probably doodle them, maybe in different styles, I will likely colour them because i just can't colour for my life. Payment is not necessary at all unless you want to tip me in TBT or regular Bells. I'd just be grateful for the request~

OLD



Spoiler: boop






Spoiler: Ryan













Spoiler: Anna Cerise













Spoiler: Stepheroo (1)













Spoiler: Lucky (2)
















Spoiler: DrewDiddy1996 (1)













Spoiler: Kanabanana













Spoiler: Toffee













Spoiler: Melony









sorry sorry ;;





Spoiler: Kairi













Spoiler: Ahri













Spoiler: TaraKDeep









 orz





Spoiler: MC4PROS













Spoiler: Melissa-Crossing













Spoiler: Twinrova













Spoiler: Emmatheweirdo









;;





Spoiler: Gregriii









 hm... I'll redo this one, too I think.





Spoiler: PhantomPony













Spoiler: Sparkanine













Spoiler: Nix














NEW



Spoiler: SuperVandal







derp





Spoiler: Envelin













Spoiler: MC4pros' Sofi













Spoiler: katiegirl's Skylar













Spoiler: Leila-chan













Spoiler: Shirohibiki









 oh noe it got cut off!?





Spoiler: GoldieJoan













Spoiler: BiffandWendyareawesome













Spoiler: Opal's OC













Spoiler: Sparkanine













Spoiler: TheCreeperHugz


----------



## ryan88 (Aug 1, 2014)

CAn you draw my mayor? ref in sig


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 1, 2014)

Your body in that drawing is very cute, it's just that the head is very big and so are they eyes. It's just a bit of the proportioning I think. Very cute, and I do like your coloring. But, honestly, some of the artists here are like WUT WOAH OMG so you're sure to get some VERY helpful tips from them. I'm not good at drawing, but I still judge. ;o; Such a gross hypocrite. omg I'm trash.

Here is my mayor, if you'd like to draw her.


Spoiler: Reference



View attachment 59658View attachment 59659View attachment 59660View attachment 59661View attachment 59662


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 1, 2014)

I have all 3 of my mayors under my sig spoiler! You can try them if you'd like. ^^


----------



## ryan88 (Aug 1, 2014)

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> I have all 3 of my mayors under my sig spoiler! You can try them if you'd like. ^^


Did you know no one can see your sig?


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 1, 2014)

your lines are oddly light. im not sure what tool youre using for lineart, but perhaps look into changing it because i feel the lines are _too_ light.

also: those eyes. holy ****. i am in no way trying to be rude but let me just say that theyre kind of terrifying. its mostly the size and odd color gradient? like, how are their eyes purple but then suddenly yellow???? unless this is specific to the character you will definitely want to change how you do eyes. 

anatomy seems alright for a chibi, but of course, youll still want to brush up on it, especially head+neck connecting to the body. 

i cant speak for coloring because i dont color

overall i think your art is cute. c: i would look up some tutorials on eyes and anatomy on DA if i were you. figure out what direction you want to go in, and go with it! keep practicing! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 2, 2014)

Oh crap, I think that's because I posted it on mobile. My spoiler should work now. ^^


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 2, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> your lines are oddly light. im not sure what tool youre using for lineart, but perhaps look into changing it because i feel the lines are _too_ light.
> 
> also: those eyes. holy ****. i am in no way trying to be rude but let me just say that theyre kind of terrifying. its mostly the size and odd color gradient? like, how are their eyes purple but then suddenly yellow???? unless this is specific to the character you will definitely want to change how you do eyes.
> 
> ...



yes listen to this snepai.


----------



## samsquared (Aug 2, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> your lines are oddly light. im not sure what tool youre using for lineart, but perhaps look into changing it because i feel the lines are _too_ light.
> 
> also: those eyes. holy ****. i am in no way trying to be rude but let me just say that theyre kind of terrifying. its mostly the size and odd color gradient? like, how are their eyes purple but then suddenly yellow???? unless this is specific to the character you will definitely want to change how you do eyes.
> 
> ...



Yeah, it's character specific (though it seems to work for Sena Izumi.). Also, don't feel like you're being rude, because I kind of no, definitely asked for it. I had a lot of trouble coloring it because I couldn't get a good feel on whaaat sort of color I was supposed to be using? lol so it was really hard for me. I pretty much resolved to use a gradient next time. *creis*
I also didn't plan on making him a chibi but then the image size... i didn't think it out very much
Thank you very much for the assistance, though~ You, too, steph. These are the things I was looking for for sure!

*thanks for all of the requests, bros and ladybros! will masterpost requests before this comment tomorrow morning, prob

EDIT:// And @stepheroo: What hat is your mayor wearing?


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 2, 2014)

LanceTheTurtle said:


> Yeah, it's character specific (though it seems to work for Sena Izumi.). Also, don't feel like you're being rude, because I kind of no, definitely asked for it. I had a lot of trouble coloring it because I couldn't get a good feel on whaaat sort of color I was supposed to be using? lol so it was really hard for me. I pretty much resolved to use a gradient next time. *creis*
> I also didn't plan on making him a chibi but then the image size... i didn't think it out very much
> Thank you very much for the assistance, though~ You, too, steph. These are the things I was looking for for sure!
> 
> ...



AH okay yeah a gradient would work like 100x better there, i just had no idea what was going on omg
and i feel u on coloring.... i can do the flats but after that im like "what do.....?" man... smh,,, coloring is balls
there are people who can give you hella coloring tips here, but its just not me ;_; look up tutorials though!! they really do help


----------



## AnnaCerise (Aug 2, 2014)

I'd love if you could draw mine!!!

I also kind of internally screamed when I saw your character's eyes .. but in a good way. Idk they were vibrant, I feel like you got that part down so you'll definitely have no issue bringing eyes to life in different characters!


----------



## samsquared (Aug 2, 2014)

Spoiler: Ryan













Spoiler: Anna Cerise










lol when I saw your mayor, Anna, I just had to draw her in a cool pose.
There still are some things... off here, I suppose. Please critique further?~
I hope you guys like these~


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 2, 2014)

I adore how you drew, Anna's mayor. It's like a totally different style and it looks great. Can you draw my mayor like that? I gave a ref in an earlier post. I'll put it here too. Omg so cute.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Stepheroo said:


> Here is my mayor, if you'd like to draw her.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Reference
> ...



Huehuehue

- - - Post Merge - - -

But if you could do my deer OC in my sig, I'd love you forever. I prefer OC's over mayors anyway.


----------



## Mercedes (Aug 2, 2014)

Draw my mayor and Pietro?


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 2, 2014)

Gosh those are so so cool!! If you haven't started mine yet I might like to see my OC instead. ^^ Click Here


----------



## samsquared (Aug 2, 2014)

Oh, steph I just drew yours, lol


Spoiler










I'll redo her in a fancy pose, too~ lol I like your OC design, it's cutesy~

and I've started Drew's, but I'm really feeling your OC, so I'll probably do her in a cool pose.


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 2, 2014)

LanceTheTurtle said:


> Oh, steph I just drew yours, lol
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



omfg i really do love that. i like cartoon-y styles. omgomgomg. i have a ram oc too if you're interested. just hmu. mmf. >u>


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 2, 2014)

Woaah Sugooooi desu ne xD


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 2, 2014)

YAY thanks so much!! I can't wait to see them both, especially my OC, I'm sure it'll look super cool!! ^^


----------



## Toffee531 (Aug 2, 2014)

Can you draw my mayor?



Spoiler: Ref



View attachment 59757 View attachment 59758


----------



## Mercedes (Aug 2, 2014)

Was that a no for me?


----------



## samsquared (Aug 2, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> Was that a no for me?


Oh, no, I am drawing your mayor, those two had just replied on the top page, so I wanted to respond, lol. 

And thank you, Gregriii! Thank you, too, steph, I'm just crying at your sweet responses ( ; w ; ).


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 2, 2014)

LanceTheTurtle said:


> Oh, no, I am drawing your mayor, those two had just replied on the top page, so I wanted to respond, lol.
> 
> And thank you, Gregriii! Thank you, too, steph, I'm just crying at your sweet responses ( ; w ; ).



please cry into this
View attachment 59773


----------



## Mercedes (Aug 2, 2014)

LanceTheTurtle said:


> Oh, no, I am drawing your mayor, those two had just replied on the top page, so I wanted to respond, lol.
> 
> And thank you, Gregriii! Thank you, too, steph, I'm just crying at your sweet responses ( ; w ; ).



Yay! Ty!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 2, 2014)

LanceTheTurtle said:


> Spoiler: Ryan
> 
> 
> 
> ...



annas looks fantastic! woooooooo improvement already!!! you keep that awesome stuff up !!!


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 2, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> annas looks fantastic! woooooooo improvement already!!! you keep that awesome stuff up !!!



yeah, anna's is fab omg.


----------



## ryan88 (Aug 2, 2014)

LanceTheTurtle said:


> Spoiler: Ryan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love it! Perfect pose


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 2, 2014)

This is my ram OC, by the way. I had to draw up a ref for her real quick. No art of her yet.

View attachment 59785


----------



## samsquared (Aug 2, 2014)

Sorry guys, had to go to work~ :/
Thank you so much to everyone that's responded and given positive feedback~ I might luv u. u free on monday or nah
And @steph: much salty, such sad. y u jar/u drink those tears or something


Spoiler: Lucky


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 2, 2014)

LanceTheTurtle said:


> Sorry guys, had to go to work~ :/
> Thank you so much to everyone that's responded and given positive feedback~ I might luv u. u free on monday or nah
> And @steph: much salty, such sad. y u jar/u drink those tears or something
> 
> ...



I keep artist tears so one day I be artist too pls


----------



## Melonyy (Aug 2, 2014)

If you're still accepting..
can you draw my mayor? (x)


----------



## #1 Senpai (Aug 3, 2014)

Can you please draw my mayor?^.^ 



Spoiler: reference


----------



## samsquared (Aug 17, 2014)

I'm sorry, you guys, I was whisked away on an impromptu vacation.. ;;
I'm still accepting and processing requests~! Thank you~
I did this tonight:


Spoiler: Drew's OC


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 17, 2014)

Wououoooo<3 Would pretty please like my OC if possible otherwise my mayor Refs here:



Spoiler



















Thanks so much if you do either, will still look at these they're so cute

Edit-OC would be super-duper appreciated, love your drawing style


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 17, 2014)

webaaaaaaaaaaaa Lance!


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 17, 2014)

LanceTheTurtle said:


> I'm sorry, you guys, I was whisked away on an impromptu vacation.. ;;
> I'm still accepting and processing requests~! Thank you~
> I did this tonight:
> 
> ...




OMFG Amazing!!!! Thanks so much, she's adorable!! Can't wait for the mayor's. ^^


----------



## Melissa-Crossing (Aug 17, 2014)

Ah! Can you draw my mayor! Your drawings are so cute! 


http://melissa-crossing.tumblr.com/about-me

Thanks!


----------



## Bunlily (Aug 17, 2014)

Omgsh, your art is so cute!


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 17, 2014)

I think it's adorable. You could maybe add more like, idk, more shadows or something? I'm not an artist. D:

Would you mind trying my mayor? Her pic is in my signature.


----------



## tarakdeep (Aug 17, 2014)

http://oi62.tinypic.com/fp5n3o.jpg If you are accpeting request could you do my mayor


----------



## samsquared (Aug 17, 2014)

Guys~! I love you! Thanks so much!
@steph: lol u. Nice new sig art, btw daaang


Spoiler: Kanabanana









I'll probably redo this one at some point. ;;


----------



## Twinrova (Aug 17, 2014)

These are so cute and have so much personality! 

If you're still accepting, maybe my mayor please?


Spoiler: ref




She's got white stockings, shearling boots, and a blue ribbon.



Thank you!


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Aug 17, 2014)

*Eeeep c: Could you pretty please do my mayor?*
* ~ Here's some examples of her that people have drawn ~ *
*Thank you, thank you <3*​


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 17, 2014)

LanceTheTurtle said:


> Guys~! I love you! Thanks so much!
> @steph: lol u. Nice new sig art, btw daaang
> 
> 
> ...



thanks, yo. GO STALK PUMPKI. PUMPKI DO ALL MY ART


----------



## samsquared (Aug 17, 2014)

Spoiler: Toffee










Sorry about the scribblies, Toffee, I forgot to make another layer ;; It was cute anyway~!
I'm so happy and surprised at how many people want my little doodles~ Thanks again!


----------



## #1 Senpai (Aug 18, 2014)

LanceTheTurtle said:


> Guys~! I love you! Thanks so much!
> @steph: lol u. Nice new sig art, btw daaang
> 
> 
> ...



I think my mayor looks absolutely cute now! Ajajaja
Thank you !!:'-) are those pizza triangles around her? xD & does it say "wow all good" ??


----------



## Toffee531 (Aug 18, 2014)

LanceTheTurtle said:


> Spoiler: Toffee
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's awsome, thank so much


----------



## MC4pros (Aug 18, 2014)

Cute!


Here's my mayor ref. Could you make her holding a green bunny balloon? Thanks!


----------



## samsquared (Aug 18, 2014)

Kanabanana said:


> I think my mayor looks absolutely cute now! Ajajaja
> Thank you !!:'-) are those pizza triangles around her? xD & does it say "wow all good" ??



I thought they looked like Doritos. =P 
I wrote "Wow! Oh! Good!" lol. Thank you for liking it how it is: that made me so happy!~



Spoiler: Melony









sorry sorry ;;


----------



## samsquared (Aug 18, 2014)

Spoiler: Kairi


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 18, 2014)

LanceTheTurtle said:


> Spoiler: Kairi



UWAHHHH, I adore it, she looks gorgeous huhu, I shall be tipping you indefinitely


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 18, 2014)

OMG THESE ARE SO CUTE, I AM DYING LANCE.


----------



## samsquared (Aug 19, 2014)

Stepheroo said:


> OMG THESE ARE SO CUTE, I AM DYING LANCE.


DO YOU NEED HALP I CAN DO CPR
CREATIVE PRODUCT RUBBISH *creis*
plz dont die ur my fave



Spoiler: Ahri









 aimu sorry


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 19, 2014)

omgosh i am a fave


----------



## samsquared (Aug 19, 2014)

u should search fave on google


Spoiler: TaraKDeep









 orz


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 19, 2014)

omg i feel like i'm not a fave now and ur being sarcastic omfg crying

and that pic for tarakdeep is qt-pie


----------



## Melissa-Crossing (Aug 19, 2014)

I don't know if I posted already, but I would absolutely love my mayor in your style! 

http://melissa-crossing.tumblr.com/about-me

Sorry if I already posted. I have a terrible memory! 

Thanks and your art is the bomb!


----------



## Mercedes (Aug 19, 2014)

I just saw my mayor! I love her!


----------



## samsquared (Aug 19, 2014)

@steph: thankies & i like fava beans they are delicious so what do we do with this new angle
@Lucky: Ninja'd!! lol thank you so much~!



Spoiler: MC4PROS










Sorry, melissa-crossing, I drew yours and then realised that I forgot to make a second layer for the colors... so bwaaah I have to redraw it. XD Thanks for the compliment, though~!


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 19, 2014)

ok i see where this is going and idk if i like it


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 19, 2014)

can u draw my mayor? Ref in s ig :3


----------



## phantompony (Aug 19, 2014)

I would love for you to draw me. c: If you have any time.



Spoiler: Ref


----------



## samsquared (Aug 20, 2014)

@steph: :B 
The woman's reaction in that scene is wayyy too priceless. 


Spoiler: Melissa-Crossing










I might do something else with your mayor, if I have time. I really like her eyes~


----------



## Mercedes (Aug 20, 2014)

Care to draw my mayor again in more of a anime style ;3


----------



## samsquared (Aug 20, 2014)

@lucky: Sho'~.


Spoiler: Twinrova


----------



## MC4pros (Aug 20, 2014)

I didn't know you did my request! THANK YOU!! <33


----------



## samsquared (Aug 20, 2014)

@MC4pros: My pleasure~!



Spoiler: Emmatheweirdo









dem feet ;;


----------



## Aradai (Aug 20, 2014)

Ooh! Care to draw my OC? [x]
Thanks! Your art is cute! I like how you draw eyes.


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 20, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Ooh! Care to draw my OC? [x]
> Thanks! Your art is cute! I like how you draw eyes.



YEAH TIFF'S OC IS CUTE DO DIS LANCE


----------



## Aradai (Aug 20, 2014)

Stepheroo said:


> YEAH TIFF'S OC IS CUTE DO DIS LANCE



STAHP IT, YA CUTIE.

You have better OCs imo


----------



## samsquared (Aug 20, 2014)

I read your OC's description, Spark, and I sniffled ;_;
I LOVE HER


Spoiler: Gregriii









 hm... I'll redo this one, too I think.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 20, 2014)

LanceTheTurtle said:


> I read your OC's description, Spark, and I sniffled ;_;
> I LOVE HER



 she's the protag in the story I'm writing. Thank you!


----------



## samsquared (Aug 20, 2014)

@Spark: You're welcome~



Spoiler: PhantomPony


----------



## Melissa-Crossing (Aug 20, 2014)

Oh my gosh! I love mine! Thank you so much! It's perfect! And its fine. I have a terrible Memory, So I didnt remember If I already posted lol!


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Aug 20, 2014)

LanceTheTurtle said:


> @MC4pros: My pleasure~!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahhh so cute <3 If you ever have time, could you add her glasses? o:


----------



## samsquared (Aug 20, 2014)

@Melissa-Crossing: You're very welcome~!
@emma: lol oops, I'll do that right now


Spoiler: Sparkanine










I may draw her again: I really like her~


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 20, 2014)

LanceTheTurtle said:


> @Melissa-Crossing: You're very welcome~!
> @emma: lol oops, I'll do that right now
> 
> 
> ...



YAAASSSSS TIFF'S OC. YAAAASSSSS


----------



## Aradai (Aug 20, 2014)

LanceTheTurtle said:


> @Melissa-Crossing: You're very welcome~!
> @emma: lol oops, I'll do that right now
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE IT AND I LOVE YOU.
AHH THESE HONEY NUT FEELIOS. THANK YOOU! CAN I PAY YOU IN KISSUS AND HUGS? I HAVE NO TBT ;A;

But seriously thank you so much shes a ****ing cutie patoot in your art style.


----------



## samsquared (Aug 20, 2014)

emmatheweirdo said:


> Ahhh so cute <3 If you ever have time, could you add her glasses? o:



Done and done~


Spoiler: Emma b updated











@Steph & Spark: <( ; w ; )> Your hugs and kisses are totes accepted~!
ur welcome, i just can't you are so nice and i feel so happy like omg thank u i just omg


----------



## Aradai (Aug 20, 2014)

LanceTheTurtle said:


> Done and done~
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Emma b updated
> ...


i made an image for you so you can describe this event.




you're a cutie. <33


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Aug 20, 2014)

LanceTheTurtle said:


> Done and done~
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Emma b updated



Bless you ahhh she's such a cutie <3 Like you ugh ;w; thank you thank you thank you c:


----------



## samsquared (Aug 20, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> i made an image for you so you can describe this event.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SO PERF
IN FACT, EMMA


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Aradai (Aug 20, 2014)

LanceTheTurtle said:


> SO PERF
> IN FACT, EMMA


OMG YOU USED THIS SO WELL.


----------



## phantompony (Aug 20, 2014)

LanceTheTurtle said:


> @Spark: You're welcome~
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: PhantomPony



Ahhh this is so cute! I love it, thank you so much!


----------



## Twinrova (Aug 21, 2014)

LanceTheTurtle said:


> @lucky: Sho'~.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Twinrova



Only just saw this- thank you!! I love it, so adorable!  <3


----------



## Nix (Aug 21, 2014)

I'd love a doodle of my mayor.  

More information here.​


----------



## samsquared (Aug 21, 2014)

@Twinrova & Phantompony: No problem! I'm so happy that you both liked them~!
@Spark: i just have all of these feelings i cant express and you helped me and i just 
@steph-chan: please, frolick in these feels with us

I'm sorry, I'm freaking beat from travelling today... hopefully this looks good...? ;;;( o w o)


Spoiler: Nix


----------



## Aradai (Aug 21, 2014)

LanceTheTurtle said:


> @Spark: i just have all of these feelings i cant express and you helped me and i just
> @steph-chan: please, frolick in these feels with us


That meme is corrupting me i swear i put that as the title for the art you gave me in my sta.sh <3 and glad i can help.

And steph. Plz frolic with us it would be an honor.


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 21, 2014)

r u inviting little old me, steph-chan, to frolic?


----------



## samsquared (Aug 21, 2014)

Stepheroo said:


> r u inviting little old me, steph-chan, to frolic?
> 
> View attachment 63857


UR PRACTICALLY ASKING TO FROLIC WITH THAT FACE
@Spark: I went and looked and lol u actually did it
it's like you poured me a huge bowl of honey-nut feelios


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 21, 2014)

- - - Post Merge - - -

and ugh i wanna request again, i am trash lmk when ur done with all your junk and i will pay you the bells


----------



## Aradai (Aug 22, 2014)

LanceTheTurtle said:


> UR PRACTICALLY ASKING TO FROLIC WITH THAT FACE
> @Spark: I went and looked and lol u actually did it
> it's like you poured me a huge bowl of honey-nut feelios


I nominate to have the three of us be called the "Honey Nut Feelios" group.


----------



## samsquared (Aug 22, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> I nominate to have the three of us be called the "Honey Nut Feelios" group.


OMG yes yo
@steph: you should request your fave oc wink wink the one with the best color blocking wink wink nod nudge


----------



## Aradai (Aug 22, 2014)

LanceTheTurtle said:


> OMG yes yo
> @steph: you should request your fave oc wink wink the one with the best color blocking wink wink nod nudge


It's official.

And YAAAS Steph's OCs.


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 22, 2014)

WAIT WHICH OC? OMG I CAN'T EVEN. ALL MY OC'S ARE IN MY "ART THREAD" IN MY SIGNATURE. PLS DRAW ANY ONE ILY.


----------



## samsquared (Aug 22, 2014)

@Steph: ilylals


Spoiler: Luckypinch-san #2


----------



## Allycat (Aug 22, 2014)

yeeee! so cute



Spoiler: my refs


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Aug 22, 2014)

Can I have one of a person IRL?


----------



## samsquared (Aug 22, 2014)

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> Can I have one of a person IRL?



Sure~ Just describe them or provide a picture~


----------



## Mercedes (Aug 22, 2014)

LanceTheTurtle said:


> @Steph: ilylals
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Luckypinch-san #2



Oh SHIZ! Cute!


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Aug 22, 2014)

Her- 
And
Her-


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Sep 19, 2014)

Lancey, bby c: Do you think it would be possible for me to request something else? :3


----------



## samsquared (Sep 19, 2014)

Oh, huh, what, people want stuff from me still?
Sure~! You can still request.
+sorry KawaiiCupcakes, I drew your pics but then of course they were deleted b/c my computer crashed and I just never got to them again... *cries*


----------



## SuperVandal (Oct 6, 2014)

Do you draw real life people? 
<-- Liiike for instance this guy? :3


----------



## samsquared (Oct 6, 2014)

Sure~


Spoiler: SuperVandal







derp


how was this thread revived almost right when i posted another thread cool


----------



## Envelin (Oct 6, 2014)

I don't know if my icon is big enough but I'd love it if you could draw Envelin with her axe!


----------



## samsquared (Oct 6, 2014)

No problem~ 
What color are her eyes, though?


----------



## Envelin (Oct 6, 2014)

Thank you! 

I usually just draw them black but they are the same color as her hair >v,<


----------



## Katelyn (Oct 6, 2014)

Woah, are we allowed to request? :3


----------



## samsquared (Oct 6, 2014)

Yes, yes: though this thread is old, I went ahead and separated the old requests from the new, lol.


----------



## Katelyn (Oct 6, 2014)

Would you mind drawing two? >w< If not it's cool :3


Spoiler: Niko & Skylar


----------



## LeilaChan (Oct 7, 2014)

I think you're looking pretty good, I think the colouring could be improved but seriously these are nice c:

If you'd like to draw my mayor I'd love it !


Spoiler


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Oct 7, 2014)

Hello dear uwu 
I'll give some tips uvu 
So here I go I guess~ 

I saw that shirohibiki already mentioned the color transition so I won't comment on that lol. But pupils do not move, the eye moves giving the illusion, I guess you could say illusion, that the pupil is moving but in reality it isn't  Also highlights are more common on the outer parts of eyes in a chibi style. Sometimes the highlights being on the inside of the eye can cause a cross eyed look so its better to move them to the side. The eye size is very huge but your newest style its changed so I guess I won't say anything ahaha

The ear is actually not badly placed on the head its right where it should be height wise. Now its a little small but for the chibi style it works just fine~

The face is a little to sharp for the chibi face style. Try to make it soother but in your newest work it seems you have fixed that so great job! 

Also like shirohibiki said the neck/face connection needs a little work on.. 

I would try working on chibiesk hands? Simple small "baby" hands work well  Idk that might just be me though loll

The hair is pretty good though~~

Uh coloring as you probably know... and darker lineart (which you've fixed). 

So yeah there you go uwu 
No need to draw my mayor if you don't want to uvu 
You look like you've got a lot of potential so just keep drawing!!

Edit: oh dear I just realized this was an old post that was revived. Hope you're still looking for critics if not then just ignore it, sorry!


----------



## Arno (Oct 7, 2014)

I am in no place to give you criticism for art, as I tend to like all art regardless of skill level or technique. 
But if you do have the time and motivation for it, I would greatly appreciate a doodle of [ Arno ]. 
Simplify him as much as you'd like or skip over my request if it's too complicated!


----------



## samsquared (Oct 7, 2014)

neko-loverx3 said:


> *chopsnippitysnip
> No need to draw my mayor if you don't want to uvu
> You look like you've got a lot of potential so just keep drawing!!
> 
> Edit: oh dear I just realized this was an old post that was revived. Hope you're still looking for critics if not then just ignore it, sorry!



No, it's fine~ The thread is old, so the art is old and I should probably switch it out for a new piece if I'm gonna continue asking for criticism. But thank you! All of the advice is still helpful, considering that I still find myself making these mistakes. 

As for everyone who has requested freebies so far, thank you! I will probably post them later tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## MC4pros (Oct 7, 2014)

Are you still accepting requests for freebies? :3 Can you draw my OC's, please?  Click for refs. 
Thank you~


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Oct 7, 2014)

Ah yeah I didn't notice till I posted //sigh 
But no problem and glad I could help you out even though it's old work work ;v;


----------



## Mercedes (Oct 8, 2014)

Ayyy your art is super cute


----------



## Aradai (Oct 8, 2014)

ayyyee your new art is hella.

Steph would've been all over it if she was here :'(


----------



## samsquared (Oct 8, 2014)

Thank you everybody and welcome back~ 
@spark-senpai: oh nooo what happened to steph?
and @katiegurl: is skylar half-horse or a horse anthro? Um, actually, can you just tell me what animal she's mixed with?



Spoiler: Envelin











I tried a new shading thing with your pic, and it looked nicer + it was easier than usual. Gonna do that from now on~


----------



## Aradai (Oct 8, 2014)

LanceTheTurtle said:


> Thank you everybody and welcome back~
> @spark-senpai: oh nooo what happened to steph?
> 
> 
> ...


ooo i wish i knew :< im guessing school.

i really like the shading on that piece! Keep it up, you're improving!


----------



## Katelyn (Oct 8, 2014)

LanceTheTurtle said:


> Thank you everybody and welcome back~
> @spark-senpai: oh nooo what happened to steph?
> and @katiegurl: is skylar half-horse or a horse anthro? Um, actually, can you just tell me what animal she's mixed with?
> 
> ...



Haha she was supposed to be half fox, but I couldn't find the right tail lol


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 8, 2014)

lays on top of u
i cant stay away anymore
i want ur art
will you draw couples, dear? ;v; of course i will pay you!


----------



## samsquared (Oct 8, 2014)

@katiegurl: Thanks, lol~ it's good, I thought it might be a fox-tail, too, but it was blue so I wanted to be sure~
@spark: Thank you so much! I should probably be studying myself. I have the SAT this Saturday ;;


Spoiler: MC4pros' Sofi











Your OC looked _so much_ like Ren Hakuei that I had to draw her first. <3

And om g 
shiro
You don't have to paaay! I think I cried a river when I saw that post gosh thank you!!
Couples are cool by me. Everyone else, you can request couples and group shots too. (Though, be tactful- i mean don't ask for like 30 people in one picture... lol I'm trying but I'm not a hero) :d


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 8, 2014)

WAH DONT CRY YOULL MAKE ME CRY
bbbbbbbb ilu bb
i would love to see you draw one of my couples omg
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...t-Thread-(draw-my-OCs-and-I-love-you-forever)

you can pick! qvq i like giving people options~ THANK YOU SO MUCH! and D: if youre sure you dont want me to pay but im still offering to


----------



## Opal (Oct 9, 2014)

Hi! Ur art is boootiful! I suck at art so sadly I can't give u any tips ;( is it ok if u draw my OC? http://static.tumblr.com/2a14619c4f...shirasagi-mayuri-fresh-new-hd-wallpaper--.jpg
Please take out the fringe tho, and her eyes are dark violet. Also she usually wears a short black dress. Here is a more simple version:


Spoiler






I would like her hair down and no wings


----------



## LeilaChan (Oct 9, 2014)

Hey I changed by outfit, if you haven't started mine already could you draw this outfit please x


----------



## samsquared (Oct 9, 2014)

Spoiler: katiegirl's Skylar










Sorry for the sketchy sketch lines. lol ;;

@leilachan: I did start on yours, but it's no problem~
@Opal: thanks sweetie, your OC is beautiful~!
@shiro: ( ; w ; ) bby bb bbu 
ily 5ever 
and your adorable couples, omg~ I went to your tumblr for references and Ichigo is such a waifu. I'll do my best!
*iam too happy thx everyone


----------



## Katelyn (Oct 9, 2014)

LanceTheTurtle said:


> Spoiler: katiegirl's Skylar
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG ;w; SHE'S SO CUTE!! TYSM \(OwO)/


----------



## samsquared (Oct 9, 2014)

katiegurl1223 said:


> OMG ;w; SHE'S SO CUTE!! TYSM \(OwO)/



THANKS BUT I JUST NOTICED
THAT I HID THE LAYER WITH HER TAIL ON IT
lol
one second while I reupload that


----------



## MC4pros (Oct 9, 2014)

LanceTheTurtle said:


> @katiegurl: Thanks, lol~ it's good, I thought it might be a fox-tail, too, but it was blue so I wanted to be sure~
> @spark: Thank you so much! I should probably be studying myself. I have the SAT this Saturday ;;
> 
> 
> ...



Ahhhhh, THANK YOU! ;w;


----------



## Katelyn (Oct 9, 2014)

LanceTheTurtle said:


> THANKS BUT I JUST NOTICED
> THAT I HID THE LAYER WITH HER TAIL ON IT
> lol
> one second while I reupload that



Oh xD I didn't even realize. But, THANK YOU AGAIN!!


----------



## samsquared (Oct 9, 2014)

You guys are very very welcome~! You're awesome for requesting and even better for liking it. *blow kisses*



Spoiler: Leila-chan


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 9, 2014)

LanceTheTurtle said:


> Spoiler: katiegirl's Skylar
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ITS TRUE SHE IS GOD BLESS
THANK YOU I LOVE YOU
also super kawaii new arts <3333


----------



## LeilaChan (Oct 10, 2014)

OMG thank you so much I love it c:


----------



## Stepheroo (Oct 12, 2014)

hi ur art is still supes cute ily bye


----------



## samsquared (Oct 19, 2014)

Stepheroo said:


> hi ur art is still supes cute ily bye



STEPH ;~;
@Leila- You're welcome; I'm glad you liked it~! 


Spoiler: shiro-senpai










Sorry you guys, I have been unbelievably busy for the past 10 1/2 days ugh wow.


----------



## samsquared (Oct 20, 2014)

b-u-m-p


----------



## Pearls (Oct 20, 2014)

Could you draw my OC please?

How much would it be? Your art is really cute!


----------



## quartztho (Oct 20, 2014)

Spoiler: My mayor







May you draw her?  Thank you! I just made that reference so just tell me if its not clear c:


----------



## Aradai (Oct 20, 2014)

your art is getting cuter every second godddd


----------



## Envelin (Oct 20, 2014)

;O; 

Oh wow. You drew her so beautiful! Thank you!  Even included her axe! I love it!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 20, 2014)

LanceTheTurtle said:


> STEPH ;~;
> @Leila- You're welcome; I'm glad you liked it~!
> 
> 
> ...



****ING SCREECHES HOW DID I MISS THIS OH MY GOD??? ?? OH
OMFGG I LOVE IT OH NOOOOOOOO AAAAH JSGDGSDGs wHAT ITS SO CUTE OH MY GOD OHH NDGDFDHH  H<HHh,
THANK YOU SO MUCH OMFG????? I ADORE IT SCREAMS THATS ABSOLUTELY PRECIOUS
OMG OMG OMG THANK YOU!!!! /squeals into hands!!!!! KEEP UP THE SUPER KAWAII ARTTTTTTT OMFG <333333333


----------



## samsquared (Oct 25, 2014)

Spoiler: Goldie









 aimu sorry


@shiro: ( Q 7 Q )>> <3 <333333 <333333333333333 and here I thought (ugh it's messy she'll hate it)! 
( ; w ; ) <33
@spark: ( 6 w < ) ~☆
@Envelin~: You're welcome~! I'm so glad all of you guys like my doodles omg~


----------



## samsquared (Oct 25, 2014)

Spoiler: Biff&Wendy











Ravenclaw represent~!


----------



## samsquared (Oct 25, 2014)

Spoiler: Opal's OC











@Opal: What's your OC's name? I forgot to ask, lol


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 25, 2014)

Could you draw any of these OCs: One
Two Three or Four

If you can draw one of them I would be really happy :3 and some TBt would defiantly come your way if it is fabulous (or not, for drawing it I would send some XD)


----------



## samsquared (Oct 25, 2014)

@Cadbberry: OMG YOU HAVE A CRYSTAL GEM OC 
Now where in the torso exactly is this gem? Is it in the decolletage like Amethyst?


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 25, 2014)

LanceTheTurtle said:


> @Cadbberry: OMG YOU HAVE A CRYSTAL GEM OC
> Now where in the torso exactly is this gem? Is it in the decolletage like Amethyst?



It is there but her gem pulls off and literally leaves a gaping absyal hole in her abdomen 



Spoiler: Quick sketch Example


----------



## quartztho (Oct 26, 2014)

LanceTheTurtle said:


> Spoiler: Biff&Wendy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you so much!  I love my Ravenclaw robe xD


----------



## samsquared (Oct 26, 2014)

@Biff&wendy: Awwww, thank you~ You didn't have to paaaay me~! And yeah, that robe is super cute~ I'm a Ravenclaw, too.
@Cadbberry: Thanks~! I'll get right on it! ... *receives it 22 hrs from now*


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 26, 2014)

LanceTheTurtle said:


> @Biff&wendy: Awwww, thank you~ You didn't have to paaaay me~! And yeah, that robe is super cute~ I'm a Ravenclaw, too.
> @Cadbberry: Thanks~! I'll get right on it! ... *receives it 22 hrs from now*



lol have fun with it, btw her gem type is blood ruby, and I mean like pure blood red ruby


----------



## Pearls (Oct 26, 2014)

LanceTheTurtle said:


> Spoiler: Goldie
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Omg thank you so much that's so cute! How much do you want for it?


----------



## Aradai (Oct 26, 2014)

hey qt 3.14, do you mind drawing her? 
I'd like to see what you come up with q^q


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 26, 2014)

omg, your art is so cute :3
if you don't have too many requests going on right now, would you be able to draw Alex, my friend's OC?



Spoiler










I don't think she actually has any art of her yet so I just quickly made that in a chibi maker xD Rather than in the clothes she's in though, could you draw her in a death/grim reaper halloween costume (basically just a black cloak looking thing with a hood), with a scythe? We'd been talking the other day about how cute that would be, since Alex fights with a scythe in the roleplay she was created for.


----------



## samsquared (Oct 27, 2014)

Spoiler: spark-oneesan










@Goldie: It's totally free~! I'm glad you like it~
@CreeperHugz: Your avatar. <3
And sure! I'll do my best~!

Thanks everyone, as usual~!


----------



## Aradai (Oct 27, 2014)

LanceTheTurtle said:


> Spoiler: spark-oneesan
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AHHH OH MY GOOODDD THATS SO CUTE
I'LL SEND YOU A TIP WHEN I GET BACK ON MY COMPUTER (sending tbt on ur phone sux XP)

dont u oneesan me ur the true senpai


----------



## samsquared (Oct 28, 2014)

Spoiler: CreeperSeakun










I have one where you can actually see the lower half of her body, too, so if you'd like it with no filter, I'll upload that one~

@spark: don't even be silly omg you are senpai omg i am so happy you like it i ( ; w ; ) evertiem 
AND YOU PAIED ME BAELS I CANT EVAN


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 28, 2014)

^^^OMG that's adorable <3
I'm actually with my friend, who's OC it is, right now, and she thinks it's adorable too xD
The lower half of the body too would be great, if you don't mind?
and look out for the bells coming your way


----------



## Aradai (Oct 28, 2014)

LanceTheTurtle said:


> @spark: don't even be silly omg you are senpai omg i am so happy you like it i ( ; w ; ) evertiem
> AND YOU PAIED ME BAELS I CANT EVAN



um excuse you we both know that you are the only senpai in this town ofc. 
I had to, I'd feel guilty if I didnt


----------



## samsquared (Oct 28, 2014)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> ^^^OMG that's adorable <3
> I'm actually with my friend, who's OC it is, right now, and she thinks it's adorable too xD
> The lower half of the body too would be great, if you don't mind?
> and look out for the bells coming your way



Fo' sho'~!


Spoiler: TheCreeperHugz, da yo~!












and @spark: did i just catch you trying to justify your humility, generosity, and all around awesomeness? :T


----------



## tarakdeep (Oct 31, 2014)

LanceTheTurtle said:


> u should search fave on google
> 
> 
> Spoiler: TaraKDeep
> ...



 I'm super late but thats the cutest art I have every seen


----------



## samsquared (Nov 1, 2014)

tarakdeep said:


> I'm super late but thats the cutest art I have every seen


( [6] w [6] ) ...
( [;] w [;] ) <3333!!
*jumps out of window*


----------



## SharJoY (Aug 9, 2015)

Would you consider doing art of this ref?



Spoiler







Thank you for considering


----------



## EtchaSketch (Aug 9, 2015)

Maybe:


Spoiler






<3?


----------



## mayor-essy (Aug 9, 2015)

Isn't this thread like dead? Last post was 2014.


----------



## EtchaSketch (Aug 9, 2015)

Oh shoot xD
I didn't realize, just looked at the post before mine and figured


----------



## pietro07 (Aug 9, 2015)

I think you did great on your drawings c: ~ as for the coloring, I like the way the eyes gradually get darker. If you can do that with the hair,(ex. Start with blonde and start using a darker blonde and you go lower, works best with a spray paint type of tool)  it would look less flat  good look on improving! And another thing,  you're great with poses and positions! It makes me want to work on mine. xD 
Since I'm here I'll request my mayor :3  //black sleveless button up with a colar,white skirt, crown, Mary janes, and fishnets//


----------



## SharJoY (Aug 9, 2015)

That is my fault.  I need to remember to look at dates.  Sorry for the confusion.  I know there is a rule about posting in old threads and since this is my fault those posting after me should not get in trouble


----------



## pietro07 (Aug 9, 2015)

Oh man how embarrassing XD I thought this was recent


----------



## samsquared (Aug 9, 2015)

Lol, well it is partly my fault for continuing to link it in my signature.
This thread used to briefly resurge and then die and then resurge again and it goes on. So, I just kind of left it there in case it resurged. 
I have like no time to do freebies anymore- i really wish I did. I may start a new freebie thread in a week or so, so watch out! My art is a little different now... :>


----------

